# Decent tail on this one!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

A little under 24 inches.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Really like the standing rooster mount, as opposed to flying. I have one very similar. :beer:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------

